# Cycling Shoes Shaped Like Human Feet?



## PoorInRichfield

Now that I've reached "middle age" (44), I've been starting to have some foot issues, likely due to wearing poorly designed shoes my whole life... like cycling shoes. Most shoes aren't actually shaped like a person's foot, as depicted in this drawing:









My feet unfortunately look more like the feet in Sketch A in that my big and small toes are pointing inward. This is a problem as it is starting to cause bunions and pain in my toe joints.

Looking at my current cycling shoes, they are all shaped a lot like the shoes in Sketch A, but my feet should be shaped like Sketch B. I spent the summer wearing Vibram FiveFinger shoes and loved them. I also now MUCH prefer my feet to live in a "Sketch B" world.

That being said, do any cycling shoe companies make shoes actually shaped like feet!?!?! I have 3 pairs of Giro shoes and all of them make my big and small toes point inward.

In my research so far, it appears like Bont shoes might actually have a better shape, and Lake shoes often have a wider toe area. However, both shoes are quite expensive. Ideally, I'd like to find a company that makes "foot shaped shoes" for a reasonable price... but is that too much to ask?

*TL;DR*

A listing of shoes / shoe manufacturers that make shoes that may actually fit a human foot...



*Bont* (website) $$ - $$$
Several models of Bont shoes are heat moldable, allowing the shoe to have a near perfect fit with your foot. In addition, Bont uses a last that is shaped more like a human foot than the last used by other manufacturers, meaning that the shoe is designed with a shape more like an actual foot and less like a torpedo. Note that some reviewers noted that Bont shoes have a high arch molded into the sole, so beware if you have a flat arch.
*Garneau* (website) $$-$$$
Louis Garneau's has new mid to high-end shoes featuring "X-Comfort Zone", a flexible region at the outer side of the shoe that allows the foot to splay (widen) by as much as 5mm.
*Lake* (website) $ - $$$
Featuring many shoes still made out of animal leather (vs sythentic materials), Lake shoes have long since been know to provide a roomier toe box and many models are available in extra-wide sizes. Visit the Lake web site to learn more about their philosophy on "one size does _not_ fit all".
*Lintaman* (website) $$-$$$
Lintaman creates highly adjustable cycling shoes that are like no other brand. Watch this video to see how they solved the issue of everyone's feet being slightly different. Note that PerformanceBike.com is their only USA distributor (and even though don't stock the shoes), so you'll likely have to order factory-direct through the Lintaman web site and wait several weeks for your shoes.
*Specialized* (website) $$
_Some_ of Specialized's shoes, like the Torch 2.0 shoe, come in a wide version that is comparable in width to some of the standard-fit Lake shoes (like the CX237). However, people with a shoe width wider than D will want to pass on Specialized.
_Legend:_


$ = Sub $100 shoes
$$ = $100 - 200 shoes
$$$ = > $200 shoes


----------



## duriel

I like the more open feel of a large front box on my shoes. I was wearing a Specialized wide MBike shoe, and the last shoes I got were Bont wide MBike shoes. They both have large front foot shoe boxes.
But my feet are more like a mix of those sketches.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

duriel said:


> I was wearing a Specialized wide MBike shoe..


I took a quick look at Specialized's shoe offering and look at the wonderful shape of their new S-Works Recon mountain bike shoe! It's exactly the shape I'm looking for, but a price that makes it unobtainable  ($425)

















I kind of find it silly that this ad shows that the shoe is actually shaped like a foot... as though this is a new and revolutionary idea. Why haven't they been making foot-shaped shoes all along?


----------



## 73Bronco

Long story short, I know exactly what you're going through because I'm living it right now. I'm probably a few pairs of shoes ahead of you. I'm using Bonts on my road bike and some Lakes on my gravel/MTB. 

I'm pretty sure I've finally found what works for me. Time will tell, but after about 1 year I'm finally pretty happy.

It ain't cheap, but I've made the expense decision that my feet are worth it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GlobalGuy

73Bronco said:


> Long story short, I know exactly what you're going through because I'm living it right now. I'm probably a few pairs of shoes ahead of you. I'm using Bonts on my road bike and some Lakes on my gravel/MTB.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've finally found what works for me. Time will tell, but after about 1 year I'm finally pretty happy.
> 
> It ain't cheap, but I've made the expense decision that my feet are worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I was very familiar with the individual structure and biomechanical aspects of both of my feet. So when I bought my first bike shoes for my road bike I got Sidi Dominator Mega and SPD cleats/pedals. They provide a wide toe box and a very could adjustment system to accommodate whatever heal width or shape a foot might have. 

I've never had any problems with my feet from biking or the shoes no matter how long or how often I ride. 

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

73Bronco said:


> I'm using Bonts on my road bike and some Lakes on my gravel/MTB.


Which models did you get? I've been eye-up the Lake CX237/MX237 shoes (despite the price). I like the idea that they're real leather. Lake has been around forever and has always had a reputation for making shoes that actually fit well... perhaps it's time for me to own a pair. 



GlobalGuy said:


> I got Sidi Dominator Mega and SPD cleats/pedals. They provide a wide toe box and a very could adjustment system to accommodate whatever heal width or shape a foot might have.


I had a pair of Sidi Genius shoes a million years ago when they were still made of real leather and I literally wore them out. I've been hesitant to go back to Sidi as their shoes are now made of synthetic materials that won't give or stretch to fit my somewhat lumpy feet. According to the Sidi size charts I've found online, the chart says my foot would be considered "narrow" for a size 47 which seems like crazy-talk... so I guess I wouldn't need a Mega.

From reading online, several shoe companies like Giro make "high volume" shoes to accommodate wider feet. However, I'm pretty sure my feet aren't unusually large their length, I just want more room for my toes. If the shoe is wider everywhere, then it's sometimes impossible to fasten/close the shoe correct because they buckles "bottom-out". Lake's website specifically calls-out that many of their shoes have a narrower heal and wider toe box, which I *think* is what I'm after.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I the following video, they do a comparison of the insole shape between Lake CX237 shoes and a Sidi insole (not sure which model). The Lake insole is definitely cut to be less 'pointy'...




Take it with a grain of salt, but the following is a message from the video host when asked about Sidi Mega shoes in comparison with the Lakes...


> All Sidi insoles are the same... ...Remember, Sidi doesn't make Mega sized carbon outsoles. They merely glue a wide upper onto their standard outsole. That's a real shame. The CX237 is a really wide shoe in it's regular width. It's much wider than nearly every other companies standard width. The wide version notated by the moniker X, so a CX237-X would be crazy wide and would fit a foot no other company would address without going custom.﻿


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> Which models did you get? I've been eye-up the Lake CX237/MX237 shoes (despite the price). I like the idea that they're real leather. Lake has been around forever and has always had a reputation for making shoes that actually fit well... perhaps it's time for me to own a pair.
> 
> 
> I had a pair of Sidi Genius shoes a million years ago when they were still made of real leather and I literally wore them out. I've been hesitant to go back to Sidi as their shoes are now made of synthetic materials that won't give or stretch to fit my somewhat lumpy feet. According to the Sidi size charts I've found online, the chart says my foot would be considered "narrow" for a size 47 which seems like crazy-talk... so I guess I wouldn't need a Mega.
> 
> From reading online, several shoe companies like Giro make "high volume" shoes to accommodate wider feet. However, I'm pretty sure my feet aren't unusually large their length, I just want more room for my toes. If the shoe is wider everywhere, then it's sometimes impossible to fasten/close the shoe correct because they buckles "bottom-out". Lake's website specifically calls-out that many of their shoes have a narrower heal and wider toe box, which I *think* is what I'm after.


I don't know when or if Dromarti will become available again, but they may work for you. They're *leather* and I read somewhere that they fit like Sidi.

https://dromarti.com/

Or maybe just find any *leather* cycling shoes and they should shape to your foot. Synthetics don't do that and that may be a large part of your problem.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

velodog said:


> https://dromarti.com/
> 
> Or maybe just find any *leather* cycling shoes and they should shape to your foot. Synthetics don't do that and that may be a large part of your problem.


I agree about leather over synthetics... Which is one reason why Lake shoes are currently leading the pack in my buying decision at the moment. I've not heard of Dromarti before... they certainly do look like sweet shoes!


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Now this is interesting... a "minimalist shoe" for cycling:

https://lintaman.com/store/shop/minimal-cycling-shoe-version-2-0/

And not bad in pricing either (compared to other shoes) at $145.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I *think* I found my shoes... the Lintaman Adjust Pro (v1). I just ordered a road and mountain version at only $99 each!?!?!

ADJUST ( V1 ) – Lintaman Adjust Cycling

Check-out this video to see how the toe box is completely adjustable...






I'm wondering if this is "too good to be true"... 2 pairs of carbon soled cycling shoes with highly adjustable toe boxes for $200. Hmm... I guess we'll find out when (or if) they arrive!*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## PoorInRichfield

The Louis Garneau X-Comfort shoes also look promising. They feature a flexible section on the side of the shoe that can expand and contract as your foot "splays". For me, the side of my foot at the base of my small toe is the area that gets the most irritated on a longer ride. It's hard to tell how roomy the toe box is on these shoes otherwise. The photo from the top makes the shoe look well-rounded rather than "pointy".

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/sc/louis-garneau-x-comfort


----------



## smokersteve

PoorInRichfield said:


> I *think* I found my shoes... the Lintaman Adjust Pro (v1). I just ordered a road and mountain version at only $99 each!?!?!
> 
> ADJUST ( V1 ) – Lintaman Adjust Cycling
> 
> Check-out this video to see how the toe box is completely adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if this is "too good to be true"... 2 pairs of carbon soled cycling shoes with highly adjustable toe boxes for $200. Hmm... I guess we'll find out when (or if) they arrive!


The Lintamans Adjust v.1 look interesting. My concern are the Atop dials. Research says they break easily and are almost impossible to find replacements.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

smokersteve said:


> The Lintamans Adjust v.1 look interesting. My concern are the Atop dials. Research says they break easily and are almost impossible to find replacements.


Ah... I didn't even notice the 'warning' on the Lintaman web site...



> The Dial
> 
> Be careful when using the dial on Version 1, some people use them wrong and break them.
> 
> To tighten – Turn as much as you need.
> 
> To loosen – Turn once, backwards then pull the cable. You will break the dial if you try to turn it more than one click!
> 
> DO NOT PULL UP on the dial. These are not BOA dials, they only turn.


Atop has a nice web site but doesn't show any way to buy replacement parts. I guess I better be gentle on 'em when I get 'em.


----------



## smokersteve

PoorInRichfield said:


> Ah... I didn't even notice the 'warning' on the Lintaman web site...
> 
> 
> Atop has a nice web site but doesn't show any way to buy replacement parts. I guess I better be gentle on 'em when I get 'em.


On a ride today I was talking with a guy about these shoes. He said he just saw them at a bike show and thought the shoes looked great. He also mentioned that the shoes he was wearing has the Atop dials and he hasn't had any problems in over a year. 
I ended up ordering a pair


----------



## PoorInRichfield

smokersteve said:


> I ended up ordering a pair


You ordered a pair of Lintaman shoes? :thumbsup: Now lets hope they actually arrive! I'm assuming they'll ship from Taiwan or wherever they're made... it's a good thing it's 14 degrees out so I'm not in a hurry to get them. Performance Bike lists two different styles and I would've preferred to order from them, but they don't have my size in stock.


----------



## PBL450

My Bont speedskating shoes have the the best foot shape match of anything I have owned. My Bont cycling shoes are a close second. I use hard shoes that fit well and can be heat molded to get them perfect. I find the demand on cycling shoes to be far less than the demands on speedskates, but I’m used to the fit and feel.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

PBL450 said:


> View attachment 324566
> 
> 
> My Bont speedskating shoes have the the best foot shape match of anything I have owned.


Those skate do have a nice shape. Too bad Bont doesn't make a recreational skate... I like inline skating, but my Rollerblades don't fit my feet any better than my cycling shoes do (or don't)


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Looking through the Bont web site, the "get it" in terms of making shoes that fit feet... Here's what their web site says about the last (i.e., the foot-shaped mold they use to shape their shoes) they use for their shoes:











> Last Design A last is a replica of a foot that the cycling shoe is built around. Last makers do not make cycling shoe lasts, they only make shoe lasts so perfecting a cycling shoe last requires a great deal of expertise in functional biomechanics and ongoing research. At Bont, we have been perfecting our performance footwear lasts since 1975 and the process is ongoing. We believe we place more importance and thus place more effort into our last than any other cycling shoe brand and it is the reason that Bont cycling shoes continue to be a leader in providing the most functional and correct anatomical support to cyclists than any other brand on the market. Our motto in terms of cycling shoe fit is simple, "We make shoes for cycling, not walking."













> Anatomical Forefoot Shape
> 
> Conventional cycling shoes offer a “dress shoe” type shaping. Although highly aesthetic this will cause the toes along with the metatarsals to be overly constricted, compressing the nerves between the metatarsals which often results in the common "hot foot" sensation.
> 
> 
> Bont cycling shoes anatomical shaping allows the foot to function in its most efficient and anatomically correct position. The foot is supported in its endeavour to relax through the metatarsal joints allowing the pedalling force to be spread across the greatest possible surface area.


... Although, my big toe is longer than my other toes. Am I a freak-of-nature? :cryin:


----------



## velodog

I'm glad you started this thread.

I've got some messed up feet and have been making due with less than ideal fitting shoes for a while. I've been looking at Bont's for a year or so but not having been able to try them have steered clear. But reading the thread made me decide to give them a try. I measured my feet and ordered a pair of Riot+ to see. The price was right and they do look like they will make my feet happy, and getting them now gives me time to get everything sorted out before the season roles around.

Hammer toes so bad that only 3 toes on each foot touch the ground when barefoot, talk about a freak of nature.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

velodog said:


> I'm glad you started this thread.


You're welcome! I figured I can't possibly be the only one on the planet who is tired of their cycling shoes fitting too tight or uncomfortably.

The one thing I'm reading about Bont shoes that has me concerned is that some say the arch support is very high and rigid as it's part of the sole. Can any of you Bont owners confirm? I have a pretty low arch and that would be a show-stopper for me. I remember having a pair of Rollerblades that had a high arches molded into the skate and the pain it caused was not tolerable.


----------



## PBL450

Toe shape is good on cycling shoe but not as dramatic as speed shoe...


----------



## PBL450

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Trying to capture the arch... albeit not a very good attempt, sorry... Mine are almost non-existent. They are non existent in my skate shoes but I ordered them with a flat insole.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

PBL450 said:


> Trying to capture the arch... albeit not a very good attempt, sorry... Mine are almost non-existent.


Thanks for the input... The arch height must very depending on the model.

Note that I've edited my original post to add a summary of my shoe findings for those who don't want to read all my babbling.


----------



## PBL450

They vary based on when they were made also, back in the early days, the Wiggo era, they were using Alex Bont’s foot as the last. They shouldn’t be purchased by size but rather by measurements. For small upcharges you can get all kinds of modifications made. They are still relatively new to cycling, but they know how to make shoes like few others. Reviews are tricky because they were developing the product for a time... I have a few pair and I absolutely love them all. I’d live in my speed shoes if it was practical, they are the most comfortable shoe I have ever worn.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I got my new Lintaman shoes yesterday, which is pretty impressive... less than a week to deliver from Taiwan.

The good news is that I think the shoes look great. 

The bad news is that they run a bit small length-wise, at least compared to the sizing of my existing Giro shoes  The width feels great, but I really need a size 48 instead of the 47's I ordered. Ugh. I guess that's the price I pay for taking a risk. * Anyone need a new pair of nice, highly adjustable shoes?*















They came with a second set of vented insoles, 2 replacement lace knobs, and replacement laces.


----------



## smokersteve

PoorInRichfield said:


> I got my new Lintaman shoes yesterday, which is pretty impressive... less than a week to deliver from Taiwan.
> 
> The good news is that I think the shoes look great.
> 
> The bad news is that they run a bit small length-wise, at least compared to the sizing of my existing Giro shoes  The width feels great, but I really need a size 48 instead of the 47's I ordered. Ugh. I guess that's the price I pay for taking a risk. * Anyone need a new pair of nice, highly adjustable shoes?*
> 
> View attachment 324618
> View attachment 324619
> 
> 
> They came with a second set of vented insoles, 2 replacement lace knobs, and replacement laces.


That stinks they don't fit. Mine are supposed to arrive today. I ordered a 42 which is what all my other shoes are.

I emailed Lintaman over a week ago about their sizing (true to fit) and I still have not heard back from them.


----------



## GlobalGuy

Bummer that the size 47 is too small. Good luck with your next acquisition. 

By the way, maybe I missed it somewhere else in the thread but what is your regular US size in shoes, length, and width?


----------



## kbwh

I like shoes with a wide toe box. My Bont Vaypors were great but ventilation was not good. I've ridden the Giro Empire SLXfor a couple of seasons now and I find them just magnificent.


----------



## PBL450

kbwh said:


> I like shoes with a wide toe box. My Bont Vaypors were great but ventilation was not good. I've ridden the Giro Empire SLXfor a couple of seasons now and I find them just magnificent.


You could have gotten the Vaypors with a wider toe box. Did you use measurements and tracings when you bought them? I’m curious, were they heat moldable? Also, how long ago? One of the problems I see with Bont is the changes they made early on made the shoe a little unpredictable.


----------



## AndreSF

I have the same fit issue and found Shimano shoes to be accommodating and comfortable. There's a wide range of price levels too. The higher it goes, the stiffer the sole.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

GlobalGuy said:


> By the way, maybe I missed it somewhere else in the thread but what is your regular US size in shoes, length, and width?


I'm not really sure what my regular US size is since it seems that every manufacturer has their own idea of what a shoe size is, sometimes even within the same brand  My left foot is longer than my right, and I think I'm typically a US 12.5 or 13. 

I have 3 pairs of Giro cycling shoes that are all Euro size 47 and my daily walking shoes are Northface hiking shoes and they are also size 47. I'm pretty sure my feet aren't exceptionally wide for their length (D width?), but I've had what is apparently a "tailors bunion" at the base of my little toes and what would appear to be a small bunion starting to form at the base of one of my big toes, which complicates buying shoes.

Thanks again for all who have been giving input into shoes to try. As much as I like our new Internet economy, buying shoes online that fit is a huge, expensive pain... especially since most online bike shops don't offer free return shipping. If I ever find a pair of shoes that fit properly, I'm going to buy a pallet of them


----------



## velodog

duplicate post


----------



## velodog

I've just received the Bont's that I ordered and I've high hopes for them. The toe box is roomy while the heel cup holds my foot comfortably snug. The entire shoe, in fact, holds the foot securely with out making my foot fit the shoe. Also as has been already posted, the arch isn't much of one. I haven't tried riding in them yet, but will be on the trainer later today to see.

Anyway here it is the 44.5 standard width Bont compared to a well worn 44.5 mega Sidi.

View attachment 324622
View attachment 324623


----------



## PoorInRichfield

velodog said:


> Anyway here it is the 44.5 standard width Bont compared to a well worn 44.5 mega Sidi.


I like how the Bont's toe-shape should theoretically keep the big toe in a straighter position compared to most other cycling shoes that come to a "point" like the Sidi's do (and so do my Giro's). Although it doesn't seem like anyone knows for sure what causes bunions (genes or poor shoe fit), it's suggested that bad shoe designs are a contributor to them.









The Bont Riot is a reasonably priced shoe at about $129. For me, the $100 ranges is the limit to what I think a shoe should cost even though manufacturers are pushing the $400 range now for shoes, which I think is absurd. It's not like there really is any radical technology going into shoes these days. They're all made of the same synthetic materials, almost all of them have the same shape, and almost none of them are designed to fit human feet! I think the only radical advancement I've seen in shoe design in the 25 years I've been riding is the carbon sole and the BOA lacing system. Other than that, they're just shoes.


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> I like how the Bont's toe-shape should theoretically keep the big toe in a straighter position compared to most other cycling shoes that come to a "point" like the Sidi's do (and so do my Giro's). Although it doesn't seem like anyone knows for sure what causes bunions (genes or poor shoe fit), it's suggested that bad shoe designs are a contributor to them.
> 
> View attachment 324625
> 
> 
> The Bont Riot is a reasonably priced shoe at about $129. For me, the $100 ranges is the limit to what I think a shoe should cost even though manufacturers are pushing the $400 range now for shoes, which I think is absurd. It's not like there really is any radical technology going into shoes these days. They're all made of the same synthetic materials, almost all of them have the same shape, and almost none of them are designed to fit human feet! I think the only radical advancement I've seen in shoe design in the 25 years I've been riding is the carbon sole and the BOA lacing system. Other than that, they're just shoes.


As someone with "poorly designed feet" I'll say spending money on shoes that work is money well spent, and I think that the $155 I have invested in these shoes is well worth it if they are indeed more comfortable than my Sidi's. And if they work as well as I hope, I will indeed be willing to stay with the brand, even upgrading to their higher end shoes.

Spending big money on designer jeans is absurd, but spending that big money on good, not stylish, footwear is well worth it. I've spent big money all my working life on RedWing work boots for my feet, and I can't see why I would compromise my feet while riding my bike.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Does anyone know if the Bont Sizing Wizard measurements should be taken while sitting or standing? Since it suggests taking measurements with your heal against the wall, I assumed it wanted a measurement while standing... which will cause one's feet to "splay out". When I do that, I get a length measurement of 300mm, of which the wizard tells me I need custom shoes! :cryin:

** Edit **

It looks like it was the width that made the wizard suggest I need custom shoes. My bony feet have a width of 118mm when standing, breaking the wizard


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> Does anyone know if the Bont Sizing Wizard measurements should be taken while sitting or standing? Since it suggests taking measurements with your heal against the wall, I assumed it wanted a measurement while standing... which will cause one's feet to "splay out". When I do that, I get a length measurement of 300mm, of which the wizard tells me I need custom shoes! :cryin:
> 
> ** Edit **
> 
> It looks like it was the width that made the wizard suggest I need custom shoes. My bony feet have a width of 118mm when standing, breaking the wizard


Ouch, custom is over $1000.

I was playing with the wizard and at your 300mm length 116mm width is a 48 standard but going up to 117mm says custom. What about a wide? The Riot+ shows regular, Asian(probably narrow) and wide so I recommend writing an e-mail and ask a few questions, you may fit into a 48 wide. I wrote with some questions before buying mine and was responded to promptly.

I rode mine on the trainer today and am pleased. After I rode I pulled the insoles and tried my Specialized insoles with the higher arch support, and they fit in the shoe and felt good when I put the shoes on. I'll try them on the trainer next.














Specialized arch compared to Bont








Bont insole compared to Sidi...from above and below








Specialized insole over Bont


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> Does anyone know if the Bont Sizing Wizard measurements should be taken while sitting or standing? Since it suggests taking measurements with your heal against the wall, I assumed it wanted a measurement while standing... which will cause one's feet to "splay out". When I do that, I get a length measurement of 300mm, of which the wizard tells me I need custom shoes! :cryin:
> 
> ** Edit **
> 
> It looks like it was the width that made the wizard suggest I need custom shoes. My bony feet have a width of 118mm when standing, breaking the wizard


They have a wide option in most, if not all, shoe models. You may be able to get an even wider or semi-custom for a small upcharge. I can’t imagine needing a custom cycling shoe... The demand just isn’t that great. But like Velo said, email them. Better yet, do the tracings, (note, a partner helps) then measure and write the length and width of each tracing and include it with your email.


----------



## kbwh

PBL450 said:


> You could have gotten the Vaypors with a wider toe box. Did you use measurements and tracings when you bought them? I’m curious, were they heat moldable? Also, how long ago? One of the problems I see with Bont is the changes they made early on made the shoe a little unpredictable.


The back then (2013) standard Vaypors were fine. My heel is quite narrow and I didn't want the shoe to end up loose back there. I used the Bont fitting guide which was fine width wise and IIRC I ended up with size 45, which was borderline short on my right foot. 
They were moldable and easily pliable when warm. I baked them 3 times and used the handle of a small screwdriver to get the necessary bulges (including that for å toe on my right foot) just right. 
One thing I didn't like with the bonts was the actual build quality. I remember I had to do a trick wih a cleat nut to stop it from rotating.


----------



## PBL450

N


kbwh said:


> The back then (2013) standard Vaypors were fine. My heel is quite narrow and I didn't want the shoe to end up loose back there. I used the Bont fitting guide which was fine width wise and IIRC I ended up with size 45, which was borderline short on my right foot.
> They were moldable and easily pliable when warm. I baked them 3 times and used the handle of a small screwdriver to get the necessary bulges (including that for å toe on my right foot) just right.
> One thing I didn't like with the bonts was the actual build quality. I remember I had to do a trick wih a cleat nut to stop it from rotating.


Yeah, I think pre and post Wiggo... going from a small family business in a very small sport to a competitor in a much larger market has had an impact and the biggest effect is consistency.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Brief review of the updated and semi-affordable ($125+shipping) Bont Riot shoes on BikeRumor.com. Note that shipping is $25 in the USofA.


----------



## ljvb

Sheesh guys.. you are all way to hung up on shoes.. screw a couple of cleats to a pair of flip flops and be done with it 

Also, I have no idea what size my shoes are in EU sizing (edit, I just checked, I am a 9.5 US mens, those won't fit me).. but the 47's good lord sasquatch, my what big feet you have, that is like 13 mens.. which is what my wife wears (god I hope she does not see this).. if only those did not have that freaking logo and crap down the side.. I'm okay with the brand name.. but all that other crap makes it look cheap.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

ljvb said:


> but the 47's good lord sasquatch, my what big feet you have, that is like 13 mens.. which is what my wife wears (god I hope she does not see this).


Hey now, I resemble that comment! 

One of my favorite Jazz musicians knows your wife's pain...








ljvb said:


> if only those did not have that freaking logo and crap down the side.. I'm okay with the brand name.. but all that other crap makes it look cheap.


I like the logo on the bottom... to each his own, I guess.


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> Brief review of the updated and semi-affordable ($125+shipping) Bont Riot shoes on BikeRumor.com. Note that shipping is $25 in the USofA.


I bought my Riot+ on ebay(365 Cycles) for $155 and free shipping, about the same price as the Riot would have been delivered to my door. So far I'm likin' 'em.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

velodog said:


> I bought my Riot+ on ebay(365 Cycles) for $155 and free shipping, about the same price as the Riot would have been delivered to my door. So far I'm likin' 'em.


Bont Shoes from 365Cycles on eBay

Unfortunately, that seller doesn't cater to Big Foots like me


----------



## PoorInRichfield

365 Cycle does offer free return shipping as stated right on the homepage of their web site. Now only if they had my size...


----------



## PoorInRichfield

:mad2:
I ordered a pair of Bont Riot MTB shoes from their closeout store in size 48 instead of ordering a larger size of Lintamans. I determined my size by measuring my foot using Bont's "wizard". 

The shoes arrived today and they are too big in just about every measurement _except_ the width. They are way too long and too big in volume. I can pull the straps and latches until there's nothing left. The aren't comfortable in the ankle area... the sides of the shoes cut into my ankles on the sides. 

Because the sole wraps around the foot, I can feel the edges of the sole which is weird, but probably something I'd get used to. The arch doesn't work well with my foot, either. The arch is too high and small for my foot and is part of the shape of the sole.

The shoe quality seems just fine and the toe box certainly is roomier than other shoes I've owned, but the shoes were clearly designed for someone with different foot proportions than I have.

To make my story more annoying, when I contacted Bont to find-out what my return options are, I got a reply email stating that the entire company is closed until February 15th. What?!?! What company shuts down for 1/2 a month? Grrr...</end rant>


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> :mad2:
> I ordered a pair of Bont Riot MTB shoes from their closeout store in size 48 instead of ordering a larger size of Lintamans. I determined my size by measuring my foot using Bont's "wizard".
> 
> The shoes arrived today and they are too big in just about every measurement _except_ the width. They are way too long and too big in volume. I can pull the straps and latches until there's nothing left. The aren't comfortable in the ankle area... the sides of the shoes cut into my ankles on the sides.
> 
> Because the sole wraps around the foot, I can feel the edges of the sole which is weird, but probably something I'd get used to. The arch doesn't work well with my foot, either. The arch is too high and small for my foot and is part of the shape of the sole.
> 
> The shoe quality seems just fine and the toe box certainly is roomier than other shoes I've owned, but the shoes were clearly designed for someone with different foot proportions than I have.
> 
> To make my story more annoying, when I contacted Bont to find-out what my return options are, I got a reply email stating that the entire company is closed until February 15th. What?!?! What company shuts down for 1/2 a month? Grrr...</end rant>


I hate to hear this. I've only ridden mine on the trainer, but I couldn't be happier with them right now. I also used their sizing wizard and the fit is spot on. With any luck they'll cover the return shipping.

Did you try and contact the US rep or Australia? When I wrote Bont I was asked to contact their US rep and he has been good to deal with.

MingTan

MC2 Sports LLC

521 Charcot Ave

Suite 159

San Jose, CA 95131

Phone +1 408.667.5103

Mail: [email protected]


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> :mad2:
> I ordered a pair of Bont Riot MTB shoes from their closeout store in size 48 instead of ordering a larger size of Lintamans. I determined my size by measuring my foot using Bont's "wizard".
> 
> The shoes arrived today and they are too big in just about every measurement _except_ the width. They are way too long and too big in volume. I can pull the straps and latches until there's nothing left. The aren't comfortable in the ankle area... the sides of the shoes cut into my ankles on the sides.
> 
> Because the sole wraps around the foot, I can feel the edges of the sole which is weird, but probably something I'd get used to. The arch doesn't work well with my foot, either. The arch is too high and small for my foot and is part of the shape of the sole.
> 
> The shoe quality seems just fine and the toe box certainly is roomier than other shoes I've owned, but the shoes were clearly designed for someone with different foot proportions than I have.
> 
> To make my story more annoying, when I contacted Bont to find-out what my return options are, I got a reply email stating that the entire company is closed until February 15th. What?!?! What company shuts down for 1/2 a month? Grrr...</end rant>


Yes, the company shuts down for the Chinese New Year for the whole season of celebration. Always has. I think they are struggling with their identity. They are a speed skating company. Inze revolutionized in-line speed skating. South Korea and Columbia are the dominant powers and Bont is all in with South Korea. They are Asian market focused. Cycling was an afterthought, but along came Wiggo... Then the Zero got outlawed by UCI for being too aero. Demand exploded. I don’t think they have recovered from the pressure of their expansion fully. Frankly, the depth of a speed shoe makers knowledge is nearly wasted on a cycling shoe. Except, and you see lots of Bont’s used, on trackies. That’s an ideal market for them. Small and intimate. And one where shoes make a huge difference. Random online ordering, and I know they are trying like hell to make this work, is a bad way to buy a Bont product. Nothing at all about how they have done business for 2 generations is comfortable with that. At their heart they are a custom shoe maker. Granted, Paul Marchese dominates elite ice speed these days, Bont still has walls full of Olympic and world class accomplishments. I have never bought a shoe from them that wasn’t showing up 95-100% perfect. And if I needed a minor adjustment it was taken care of free.

A tracing should be included and a rep should be utilized. It’s dope easy to get a perfect fit in one shot. And the shoe will be PERFECT. In a sea of retail cycling shoe marketplaces they are struggling to find their sea legs. They have a product that is far superior but is only fully realized in niche cycling markets like track. If you do it right, and that isn’t always easy (enough) you can get a shoe that is the best product on the market by a long shot, because it’s overkill.


----------



## GlobalGuy

My US size shoe is 13 2EE. I have a wide forefoot and narrow heal. Also, I have shoe orthotic that I wear in my shoes. (Orthotics come in all shapes and sizes, mine are designed such to take up minimal functional space in the shoe.)

My Sidi Dominator Mega fit perfectly with my orthotic inside. Who cares about the shape of the last as long as your feet are comfortable with it. The shape or design of last vary by quite a bit in shoes of all types.

In terms of popularity, Sidi shoes are way up there and also are very adjustable.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Part of what was making me really angry about the Bont Riot's I got yesterday was that I was waiting for _another_ pair of Bont's to arrive in the mail, also in size 48... Ugh! (Old proverb says, "A fool with his money soon will part.") I was loathing opening yet another box of non-returnable shoes (they were on final sale) that didn't fit.

However....

The shoes, Bont Blitz in size 48, fit very nicely! They don't bite my ankles, the arch isn't perfect but doesn't seem like they'll be an issue, and they fit length-wise w/o having a huge gap at the end of the shoe like the Riot's do. Granted, I haven't ridden in the shoes yet, but they aren't instantly uncomfortable like the Riots MTB shoes are.

So here's a little comparison of my extremely expensive adventure so far... at least for the road shoes. On the right are my existing Giro shoes in size 47 which I've been trying to replace because they're just too tight in the toe box for my feet. In the middle are the Bont Blitz's in 48, and the Lintaman Adjust's on the left in 47 (also too small in length).

I personally think the Lintaman's are the best looking... I like the 'industrial look' of the rubber shoe wings and the Bont's are by far the dorkiest looking. The fact that they're a size 48 doesn't help that... they're freekin' gun-boats.

It's probably hard to tell in the photos, but the Giro's certainly have the pointiest toe box of the three. If money were no object, I'd really like to try the Lintaman's in a 48... I still have faith that they are good shoes for my needs. But my coffers are empty and the Bont's seem to fit, so dorky it is!















If anyone wants a pair of good condition Giro's in size 47, mine will be available shortly. They're wonderful shoes but just too small for me.


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> Part of what was making me really angry about the Bont Riot's I got yesterday was that I was waiting for _another_ pair of Bont's to arrive in the mail, also in size 48... Ugh! (Old proverb says, "A fool with his money soon will part.") I was loathing opening yet another box of non-returnable shoes (they were on final sale) that didn't fit.
> 
> However....
> 
> The shoes, Bont Blitz in size 48, fit very nicely! They don't bite my ankles, the arch isn't perfect but doesn't seem like they'll be an issue, and they fit length-wise w/o having a huge gap at the end of the shoe like the Riot's do. Granted, I haven't ridden in the shoes yet, but they aren't instantly uncomfortable like the Riots MTB shoes are.
> 
> So here's a little comparison of my extremely expensive adventure so far... at least for the road shoes. On the right are my existing Giro shoes in size 47 which I've been trying to replace because they're just too tight in the toe box for my feet. In the middle are the Bont Blitz's in 48, and the Lintaman Adjust's on the left in 47 (also too small in length).
> 
> I personally think the Lintaman's are the best looking... I like the 'industrial look' of the rubber shoe wings and the Bont's are by far the dorkiest looking. The fact that they're a size 48 doesn't help that... they're freekin' gun-boats.
> 
> It's probably hard to tell in the photos, but the Giro's certainly have the pointiest toe box of the three. If money were no object, I'd really like to try the Lintaman's in a 48... I still have faith that they are good shoes for my needs. But my coffers are empty and the Bont's seem to fit, so dorky it is!
> 
> View attachment 324684
> View attachment 324685
> 
> 
> If anyone wants a pair of good condition Giro's in size 47, mine will be available shortly. They're wonderful shoes but just too small for me.


You are a marble in a shoe box rolling around blindly trying to find a hole on the box to escape. Random is only going to work with a huge number of trials. The idea behind the Lintaman’s is about as dumb as I could imagine. Why wouldn’t you just buy a shoe that fits? Is your foot still growing? So, if you are 5, that’s a solid design. It might get you a year or two more use... but I suspect you are an adult. Blitz is a GREAT shoe. Combines comfort of soft shoe with the heat moldability of a near custom shoe. If you scroll up you will see the pics I posted of this shoe. Im not sure what you mean by dorky... there is a cool cycling shoe? Look. This is easy. Contact rep. Send tracings. Buy the shoe that fits perfectly.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

PBL450 said:


> Why wouldn’t you just buy a shoe that fits? Is your foot still growing?


I'm trying to buy a shoe that fits, but my LBS doesn't carry hardly anything in my size which leaves me at the mercy of random trials.

For me, "foot health" wasn't something I thought about until I reached my mid forties and started having some pain in my toe joints... which I theorized was from my shoes 'squishing' my toes. I switched my daily walking shoes to something with a larger toe box so my toes could move and since doing that, my toe pain seems to have abated. My bike shoes, however, all fit very snugly and that's likely because I probably never really knew how to fit a shoe properly for foot health. That, and most shoes _aren't_ designed to keep your feet happy and healthy.

Anywho, I hear what you are saying, but I feel that for people like me that don't have normal shaped feet and have issues finding shoes that fit, having adjust-ability isn't a bad thing. And while your feet may not necessarily grow longer when you're an adult, they certainly can change shape!


----------



## Lombard

Feet can keep growing throughout adulthood. I have increased 3 sizes since my 20's. 

Foot problems like those of the OP can also be hereditary. I find it hard to believe that bike shoes can cause these problems since you don't do a lot of walking in bike shoes. Most dress shoes are ill fitting. If you are required to wear dress shoes for a job, this can be a problem - especially for women who have to walk around in high heels with their toes jamming forward into something that looks like an ice cream cone.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Lombard said:


> Feet can keep growing throughout adulthood. I have increased 3 sizes since my 20's.


Wow! According to this article, yes our feet do grow wider and longer with age, and that's not accounting for all the gross things like bunions, hammer toes, etc...

https://health.clevelandclinic.org/shoes-getting-tight-feet-change-size-time/



> “Over time and through gravity, our feet tend to get longer and wider,” Dr. Rowland says. “That happens after our ligaments and our tendons become a little bit more lax over time.”


So if you're young and following this thread... beware... there's a larger foot coming to a leg near you! 



Lombard said:


> I find it hard to believe that bike shoes can cause these problems since you don't do a lot of walking in bike shoes. Most dress shoes are ill fitting.


I don't think the cycling shoes are the _cause_ of my foot pain, but perhaps a contributor. I seem to get the pain during or shortly after riding my indoor trainer with a pair of Giro shoes that are as pointy as the ones I posted pictures of. I don't recall having that same pain in my daily walking shoes.

You're right... dress shoes are an even worse nightmare in terms of foot health and proper fit. I went to a handful of stores to try on dress shoes that didn't scrunch my toes and left with nothing. At least with online purchasing of dress shoes, you can find places that offer free return shipping if they don't fit (like Amazon). I found one dress shoe company that provides shoes that have a better shape (minimalist dress shoes), but dang are they expensive... https://carets.com/


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Interesting, at least to me, is this bit of advice from an article, "The Do's and Don'ts of Shoe Shopping":



> *DO pick shoes shaped like your feet *
> The toe box should be rounded or oval to mirror the shape of your feet. If the toe box is too narrow, it can aggravate bunions and cause corns or a pinched nerve. There should be a fingertip of length between your longest toe and the tip of the shoe, Dr. Botek says.


I knew I wasn't crazy. (At least in regards to my quest for a better fitting shoe  )


----------



## Lombard

PoorInRichfield said:


> Interesting, at least to me, is this bit of advice from an article, "The Do's and Don'ts of Shoe Shopping":
> 
> 
> I knew I wasn't crazy. (At least in regards to my quest for a better fitting shoe  )


One important thing they forgot is to go shoe shopping late in the day. Feet generally swell somewhat as the day wears on.

I have had a few foot issues over the years, but fortunately, bunions aren't one of them. That may be because my middle toe is the longest, not my big toe.

One issue I have is I have narrow feet, so finding shoes narrow enough to be supportive and still long enough can sometimes be a challenge.


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> I'm trying to buy a shoe that fits, but my LBS doesn't carry hardly anything in my size which leaves me at the mercy of random trials.
> 
> For me, "foot health" wasn't something I thought about until I reached my mid forties and started having some pain in my toe joints... which I theorized was from my shoes 'squishing' my toes. I switched my daily walking shoes to something with a larger toe box so my toes could move and since doing that, my toe pain seems to have abated. My bike shoes, however, all fit very snugly and that's likely because I probably never really knew how to fit a shoe properly for foot health. That, and most shoes _aren't_ designed to keep your feet happy and healthy.
> 
> Anywho, I hear what you are saying, but I feel that for people like me that don't have normal shaped feet and have issues finding shoes that fit, having adjust-ability isn't a bad thing. And while your feet may not necessarily grow longer when you're an adult, they certainly can change shape!


Its just painful to watch this be such a struggle for you... Sorry. It shouldn’t be this hard, and the non returnables, the cost... It’s brutal.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Alright guys (and gals)... the search for cycling shoes with the perfect shape is now officially over...









hehehe... Ok, so maybe not. I do have Vibram Five Finger shoes and they are loverly (but maybe not-so-much for cycling.)


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I took another "shoe gamble" this week in the quest for good fitting SPD shoes, and the gamble might have actually paid off.

I found a pair of "open box" Fizik Infinito X1 shoes for almost 1/4 the new price (the new price is insane, IMHO) and free returns, so I figured I had nothing to lose. They arrived today and I'm pretty excited as they fit better than any of the shoes I've experimented with so far. What's particularly nice is that the faux leather is supple enough that the uppers curve around my lumpy feet.

They definitely are _not_ wide shoes, so anyone with EE or wider shoes would not be happy, but my feet aren't unusually wide for their size and my toes have some wiggle room, so I'm excited to try 'em on my trainer tomorrow.

Yeah me.


----------



## velodog

PoorInRichfield said:


> I took another "shoe gamble" this week in the quest for good fitting SPD shoes, and the gamble might have actually paid off.
> 
> I found a pair of "open box" Fizik Infinito X1 shoes for almost 1/4 the new price (the new price is insane, IMHO) and free returns, so I figured I had nothing to lose. They arrived today and I'm pretty excited as they fit better than any of the shoes I've experimented with so far. What's particularly nice is that the faux leather is supple enough that the uppers curve around my lumpy feet.
> 
> They definitely are _not_ wide shoes, so anyone with EE or wider shoes would not be happy, but my feet aren't unusually wide for their size and my toes have some wiggle room, so I'm excited to try 'em on my trainer tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah me.
> 
> View attachment 324722


But they're not yellow.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

velodog said:


> But they're not yellow.


I know  When you have gunboats like I do, your color choices become super limited... usually to "any color as long as it's black" (like the Model T Ford). Perhaps I could get some yellow BOA dials or something


----------



## bvber

PoorInRichfield said:


> Perhaps I could get some yellow BOA dials or something


Here's much simpler solution. :idea:


----------



## PoorInRichfield

I ended-up returning the Fizik Infinito X1 shoes after a few test rides  I got such a smokin' deal on them that I desperately _wanted_ them to work-out, but I had a few issues with them...



When I tightened the front BOA dial, I could feel the dial pressing-down on the top of my foot which was annoyingly uncomfortable.
While the length was good, the shoe volume was apparently too big for the rest of my feet. As a result, I could tighten down the top BOA dial all the way and the shoe still wasn't tight around my foot.
I think top-of-the-line race shoes might actually be _too stiff_ for my taste. The Infinito's have a very stiff carbon sole and the insole has no padding. I kept thinking that riding in them was like riding with cardboard boxes wrapped around my feet.

I think that only the first issue is an actual issue with the design of the shoe... the other two are probably just fitment issues 'cause my feet are apparently weird.

My next expensive shoe adventure will be a pair of Bontrager Cambion shoes I ordered from my LBS. They stock nothing in my size, but will allow for returns on custom orders, so I figure I might as well give my LBS a try since ordering online has been a lot like playing the lottery.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

My shoe saga continues... but I think it's finally over!

Thanks to a 20% off coupon at Competitive Cyclist (who has great customer service, BTW), I ordered a pair of Lake MX237...









They instantly felt comfortable... the tongue doesn't bite into my ankle, the heal is relatively narrow, the toe box is wider than most shoes I've tried (except the Bonts), and I can't feel the BOA dials when I tighten the shoes. The best part for me is that the little mesh triangle on the side of the shoe is located at the base of my pinky toe where my foot is the widest and often gives me issues.

The only downside to the shoes is that they're not very light even though they have carbon soles, but I can live with that. I wanted them in blaze orange, but money talks!


----------



## T K

Look like dress shoes. Pretty sure you could wear those to church. Dual purpose, getting your money's worth!💰


----------



## PoorInRichfield

T K said:


> Look like dress shoes. Pretty sure you could wear those to church. Dual purpose, getting your money's worth!


LOL! I think you're on to something! Heck, the Lake shoes are nicer than anything I wear to church... I don't have any real leather non-cycling shoes :blush2:

So far I like the Lakes enough to keep 'em. I won't say they are the perfect shoe, but they are the best I've found for my feet shape so far. I'm willing to bet they're going to be hot in the summer as they're leather w/ very little ventilation. My feet already sweat in them while riding my trainer in my basement which was a balmy 56 degrees today.


----------



## santacruzflyer

*Update*

Ordered a pair of Lintaman ADJUST ( V2.1 )with Speedplay carbon sole for $279. Told 4 weeks wait. No problem. Five weeks send an email about order. NO reply. Third email in 10 days receive reply, 10 days out. Two weeks later email about order. No reply. Three emails in a week, no reply. Open Paypal dispute. No answer from Lintaman. Prior to payment, emails answered promptly.

Update: from Paypal - Because we were unable to obtain additional information from Lintathletic Limited regarding your claim, this case has been resolved in your favor and you have received a refund of $279.00 USD. If you paid with a credit card, the money is refunded to your credit card. Please note that it can take up to 30 days for the refund to appear on your card statement.

Lintaman quit answering emails once they received my money and did not even bother responding to the PayPal dispute.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

While I'm still reasonably happy with my Lake MX237 purchase for my CX bike riding, I still wanted something a bit lighter for my road biking. I found out that the Specialized Torch 2.0 is available in a *wide* version (the Torch 3.0 does _not_ come in a wide version ), so I ordered a pair and they arrived today. If these are the "wide" shoes, I hate to see what the regular width shoes are like!


Actually, the fit seems very comparable to my Lake MX237 shoes, with the exception that the Lakes feel more like soft slippers and the Spec's feel a bit more harsh (likely due to the leather Lake uses.) My toes have a _little_ wiggle room in the Specs, although my pinky toe (little toe) is quite squashed. 


As you can see in the comparison photo, both the Lakes and the Specialized shoes still have a somewhat pointy toe box, especially compared to Bonts...











For the money, the Torch 2.0 seems like a "good value", at least compared to what other brands are offering at the same price point. I like the carbon sole with the huge heal pad. The fit & finish is top-notch. I just noticed that there are no drain holes in the soles, however, so riding in the rain is going to be squishy. :shock: 


It'll probably be a while before I actually get to wear the shoes as it was snowing here two days ago and is still quite cold.


----------



## Tjaard

Mine too:
big toe longest, both big and little toe tip wider than the gal of the foot(or at least not narrower)


----------



## santacruzflyer

Ordered a pair of Lintaman ADJUST ( V2.1 )with Speedplay carbon sole for $279. Told 4 weeks wait. No problem. Five weeks send an email about order. NO reply. Third email in 10 days receive reply, 10 days out. Two weeks later email about order. No reply. Three emails in a week, no reply. Open Paypal dispute. No answer from Lintaman. Prior to payment, emails answered promptly.

Update: from Paypal - Because we were unable to obtain additional information from Lintathletic Limited regarding your claim, this case has been resolved in your favor and you have received a refund of $279.00 USD. If you paid with a credit card, the money is refunded to your credit card. Please note that it can take up to 30 days for the refund to appear on your card statement.

Lintaman quit answering emails once they received my money and did not even bother responding to the PayPal dispute.


----------



## santacruzflyer

So after over 10 weeks of not answering emails, not answering PayPal dispute, I post on their FaceBook page and get a response the next day: 

"Hi Bruce Malone, We definitely failed you on this order, and I am really sorry about the delay and holding up your cash. Not to make excuses but we are small and really overwhelmed with orders/production which leads to gaps in our customer service. Is there any other way I can make it up to you?"

Really? Do they think I am going to send them money, give them a second chance to screw me over again? On their FaceBook page, anybody that has a problem gets the same "we are small and overwhelmed with orders' excuse. but yet not to busy to answer BEFORE they take your money.


----------



## 07stuntin6r

I can say that my torch 3.0 have an open toe box like my sworks 7s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiCoyote

I just got a pair of the Torch 2.0. Nice shape. Took a few rides to break in, but now they are super comfy! 

I've also heard that the Mavic shoes are on the wider side.


----------



## Luckyduck

Tjaard said:


> Mine too:
> big toe longest, both big and little toe tip wider than the gal of the foot(or at least not narrower)


Mine are almost the same. I also have flat feet which makes choosing proper shoes a complete nightmare. I have a few pairs of Nike Air and Asics but I can barely walk a 500 metres with it. I'm currently reading this and want to ask would any of these be any good for me?


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Luckyduck said:


> Mine are almost the same. I also have flat feet which makes choosing proper shoes a complete nightmare. I have a few pairs of Nike Air and Asics but I can barely walk a 500 metres with it. I'm currently reading this and want to ask would any of these be any good for me?


For some reason the article you linked to points to a non-existent page.

Although a little off topic, research I've done regarding flat feet suggests you don't have to be stuck with flat arches. Doing foot exercises, walking around barefoot, and switching to minimalist shoes (darn near like walking barefoot) can help strengthen your feet and hence your arch. One of my favorite minimalist shoes is the Lems Primal 2 shoe... they don't look special but I like them so much I have 2 pair. It has _no_ arch support, weighs nearly nothing, and has a wide toe box to your toes can "splay" (instead of being all squashed together like in most popular shoes.)

Note that if you try going the route of a minimalist shoe, ease your way into wearing them. If your feet are weak (which they probably are from normal shoes), you'll be hating life if you just wear the shoes an entire day w/o giving your feet a chance to get stronger.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

In the never ending search for the perfect shoe, I purchased a pair of Specialized Recon 2.0 wide shoes (yes, they do come in wide!) in the hopes that they'd be lighter than my heavy Lake MX237 shoes for gravel riding. I've been very impressed with the Specialized Torch 2.0 wide shoes I have for the road, so I hoped that the Recon 2.0 had the same shape. Unfortunately, all my assumptions were wrong. Not only was the Recon 2.0 just as heavy as the Lake MX237 shoes, they were hardly wide. Thankfully, Specialized has free returns so I'm not out any money and the Lake MX237s are still my top pick for a wide SPD shoe.


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> In the never ending search for the perfect shoe, I purchased a pair of Specialized Recon 2.0 wide shoes (yes, they do come in wide!) in the hopes that they'd be lighter than my heavy Lake MX237 shoes for gravel riding. I've been very impressed with the Specialized Torch 2.0 wide shoes I have for the road, so I hoped that the Recon 2.0 had the same shape. Unfortunately, all my assumptions were wrong. Not only was the Recon 2.0 just as heavy as the Lake MX237 shoes, they were hardly wide. Thankfully, Specialized has free returns so I'm not out any money and the Lake MX237s are still my top pick for a wide SPD shoe.


I’d say, just bite the bullet and get a pair of high end full custom shoes made. Or ride flats... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frito_mosquito

PoorInRichfield said:


> In the never ending search for the perfect shoe, I purchased a pair of Specialized Recon 2.0 wide shoes (yes, they do come in wide!) in the hopes that they'd be lighter than my heavy Lake MX237 shoes for gravel riding. I've been very impressed with the Specialized Torch 2.0 wide shoes I have for the road, so I hoped that the Recon 2.0 had the same shape. Unfortunately, all my assumptions were wrong. Not only was the Recon 2.0 just as heavy as the Lake MX237 shoes, they were hardly wide. Thankfully, Specialized has free returns so I'm not out any money and the Lake MX237s are still my top pick for a wide SPD shoe.


I found this thread while searching the web for "foot shaped bike shoes". I recently discoverd that my bike cleats give me a Morton's Neuroma (self diagnosed) that persisted after riding, but which is _immediately_ relieved by Correct Toes (or a knockoff). I am bummed to hear you are still having trouble with your shoe search! I also found this article about alternatives, maybe you've already seen it: Cycling Shoe Surgery

I'm going to try some shoe surgery, and then think about flats and straps. If I win the lottery I might try custom.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

frito_mosquito said:


> I'm going to try some shoe surgery, and then think about flats and straps. If I win the lottery I might try custom.


Have you looked at Shimano's SPD sandals? I don't see much advantage to hacking apart one's shoes other than to add a small amount of flexibility that the shoes were designed to prevent. The toe box won't be any bigger with cuts in the material, just more flexible.

For my riding style, "flats and straps" are too big of a compromise in on-bike performance and functionality. Regular shoes with squishy soles absorb too much energy and a flat pedal doesn't allow for using different muscle groups. (GCN has several videos on "clip vs flat pedals", like this one.) If you ride bikes simply to enjoy the ride and aren't all that concerned with speed, then going with flats and regular shoes is a good option and probably the only path to finding a foot shaped shoe, but even then it's going to be a difficult task! Altra and a few minimalist shoe companies (Lems, Xero, Vivobarefoot) make foot-shaped shoes, but the soles are highly flexible which is not good for cycling. Finding a regular shoe with a stiff sole and a wide toe box might be as hard as finding a wide cycling shoe.


----------



## PBL450

PoorInRichfield said:


> Have you looked at Shimano's SPD sandals? I don't see much advantage to hacking apart one's shoes other than to add a small amount of flexibility that the shoes were designed to prevent. The toe box won't be any bigger with cuts in the material, just more flexible.
> 
> For my riding style, "flats and straps" are too big of a compromise in on-bike performance and functionality. Regular shoes with squishy soles absorb too much energy and a flat pedal doesn't allow for using different muscle groups. (GCN has several videos on "clip vs flat pedals", like this one.) If you ride bikes simply to enjoy the ride and aren't all that concerned with speed, then going with flats and regular shoes is a good option and probably the only path to finding a foot shaped shoe, but even then it's going to be a difficult task! Altra and a few minimalist shoe companies (Lems, Xero, Vivobarefoot) make foot-shaped shoes, but the soles are highly flexible which is not good for cycling. Finding a regular shoe with a stiff sole and a wide toe box might be as hard as finding a wide cycling shoe.


Clipless pedals don’t make a meaningful impact on performance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Enerait

Great discussion, After reading the whole thread I got something new about the shoe, Because I know how important but the kind of the way it's also prioritized thing of flexibility.


----------

